# Gulp Alive ??



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

i have gulp alive shrimp and peeler crabs and i havent used them yet i was wondering if anyone has any expirience with them and are they good:fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The shrimp are good if you know how to rig and work them with the right action. The peeler crabs I haven't had too much luck with because they always get pecked to death if you just cast them out and leave them sitting in the surf by the various crap fish like pogies, spadefish, crabs, etc.. Although I'm sure if you had the right scenario they would probably work too, like pitching them to a tarpon in nice flowing current or a permit on the flats...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

they work pretty well up here. Like Zach said with the shrimp, rigging and working is the key.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I've had great success with the shrimp for speckled trout, redfish, black drum, and snook in that order.

They will get hacked to pieces by pins, puffers, and other undesirables pretty quick though.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Either one*

Try to fish them in slower moving current say behind a piling or eddie.
The sent trail stays on longer and is eisier for the fish to hone in on.

if you take the alive bucket w - you switch them out about every 15 min so bait is fresh.

When placing them back in alive pail towel dry them 1st. This will keep it more concentrated and not contaminated for longer storage.

I have been using DOA Glow in the Dark shrimp
soaked in that stuff is works pretty good.

I use a safety -Pin poke about 50 holes to absorb in the shrimp and let it Marrinate a couple hours. :fishing:

DOA and Gulp should get together on a bus. Venture.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

*gulp alive*

i am using gulp alive in southwest florida around port charolette are there any suggestions where i should fish in general that are good spots (not only for the gulp)


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

OK..

So just exactly how do you rig/work 'em? 

I have some gulp but never had any success on them. I have tried the jerk shad, sandfleas, peelers and shrimp in the surf and in the creeks. I must be doing something wrong! Help a brother out...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

tackdriver said:


> OK..
> 
> So just exactly how do you rig/work 'em?
> 
> I have some gulp but never had any success on them.


There is an art to using Gulp Shrimp in our neck of the woods (Ponce) that took me several years to figure out. You pretty much have to rig the right size Gulp Shrimp, in the right color for our area on a 1/8 to 1/4 oz Cotee jig head (I prefer 1/8) and as light of a florocarbon leader as you can get away with. Then toss them out in a high current area (works best at night with light and cover). Let them sink to the bottom and then start popping them off the bottom about one pop every 3 to 4 seconds. YMMV good luck!

P.S. you can find a lot of info by using the Search feature on this forum.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Tack--You're probably working them to fast. Think of how a shrimp would move in the current. A shrimp pretty much only darts quickly when it is trying to get away from a predator it doesn't naturally like that though.

Most people tend to work a Gulp and or D.O.A. shrimp much too fast. The old saying is if you think you're working too slow, slow it down a little more. 

I practiced by casting into the deep end of a swimming pool and watching how it played in the water as I retrieved. I would suggest practicing that way as well. Just imagine the sort of current and conditions whether surf or inlet/pass current and tailor your action accordingly.

Many times I just cast it out and let the shrimp weighted with a split shot drift with the current.

Good luck.

P.S. I highly recommend anyone who buys the Gulp Alive tub to swap them out to another container. I have tried them all and the Ziplock screw top lid containers work the best. 

The Alive Tubs leak like a sieve. Trust me on this.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Jigmaster--Interesting technique with punching the holes in the D.O.A. shrimp and soaking them in the Gulp juice. 

I've been doing that as well for a while now and unlike Gulp says it doesn't seem to destroy other soft plastic baits. At least not the D.O.A.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

SnookMook said:


> P.S. I highly recommend anyone who buys the Gulp Alive tub to swap them out to another container. I have tried them all and the Ziplock screw top lid containers work the best.
> 
> The Alive Tubs leak like a sieve. Trust me on this.


You aint lyin man! Those containers they come in might as well be a bucket with holes in 'em.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

*how to hook the gulp*

i use circle hooks and its kind of hard to hook them with the circle's but how ever i hook the gulp shrimp it works but doesnt look life like, but i still have some hits but i waswondering if i hook them the right way will i have more hits? So if anyone has any suggestions where i should hook the gulp shrimp on the circle hooks let me know


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Seriously dude, skip the circle hooks and rig them on a jig as noted in my post above at Today, 01:41 AM.


----------



## chris riegler (Jun 3, 2008)

what size gulp shrimp should i use because i have been using the 2inch and been having some sucess


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I have done good with the peelers for puppy drum, cast 'em up near the grass on a carolina rig.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I mainly use the three inch size, but I use the two and four inch from time to time.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Just Stocked up Great Deal$$$*

w/m on Beville for 1/2 off only 10.00

There was alot Left ....Better hurry Pat~ its in your neck of the Woods too.


----------

